# Considering mini for roamio basic.



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just set up basic roamio and so far so good. I'm considering grabbing a mini. I tried to read through the Moca thread but it just seems complicated. I have Ethernet on the other side of the room so I will probably just run a cat5e along the floor around to the mini until I can run a permanent line in the attic. If I go this route I won't need Moca, right? 

So, the mini will have power, hdmi, and a cat5 connected to the back. Will it need the regular coax connected? I've looked at some guides but couldn't see it although I am y be missing the obvious.

IS there a delay in changing channels on live tv? 

How about on demand? Can I get on demand to work on the mini?


----------



## twylie (Apr 6, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> Just set up basic roamio and so far so good. I'm considering grabbing a mini. I tried to read through the Moca thread but it just seems complicated. I have Ethernet on the other side of the room so I will probably just run a cat5e along the floor around to the mini until I can run a permanent line in the attic. If I go this route I won't need Moca, right?
> 
> So, the mini will have power, hdmi, and a cat5 connected to the back. Will it need the regular coax connected? I've looked at some guides but couldn't see it although I am y be missing the obvious.
> 
> ...


Short answer - yes it will all work as you described.

I have a Roamio Basic + Stream + 2 * Mini currently - all connected over Ethernet.

No Moca needed (Roamio basic doesn't have built in Moca).

Slight delay on Mini channel changes, but no worse than i was used to using Comcast DVR and STB. On the Roamio unit, channel changes and tune is done in 1s or less. With the mini, it's about 3s but not really a problem unless you are constantly surfing. I tend to use the guide or watch recorded content.

On Demand works if it's supported by your provider and in your market. I am with Comcast in ATL and it shows up as another content choice, just like Netflix in the TiVo menu.

I have 2 other sets that I plan to add Mini units to at some point. It's a pretty slick system once it's setup.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> So, the mini will have power, hdmi, and a cat5 connected to the back. Will it need the regular coax connected? I've looked at some guides but couldn't see it although I am y be missing the obvious.


You won't need a coax connection to the Mini if you are using cat5 cable. You only need the coax connected to the Mini if you are using MoCA.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks. I am really leaning towards getting one even though we really don't watch tv in the bedroom. It just might come in handy for the kids one day.

And I hate the idea of _another_ subscription. But I guess it doesn't do good to complain.

Can you tell me real quick why you have a Stream? I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Mini requires a Tivo subscription, but the cost is much lower, $150 for lifetime/$6 monthly.

Stream is for streaming to portable devices, iPhones, iPads, etc. No Tivo subscription required.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Got a mini today. Activated and set up. In the TiVo menu I do see shows from my roamio. So that's good. Went into the menu and taught the code for my tv so I could use TiVo remote. I just get a blank screen. Am I missing something? I see the menu with the info and can change the channel once but then I just see a blue circle spinning. Then none of the buttons respond. I have to power cycle the mini. But then it foes the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

And it give a c501 error when trying to watch a show from the roamio.

Help.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like some kind of a network connection issue. How do you have the Mini connected, ethernet or MoCA? Is the Mini running the latest software?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Everything is Ethernet. No mocha, no wireless. Mini says 20.4.1-01-6-a92. Also running static ip on roamio and mini. 

I can power cycle everything but it'll be tomorrow. Some posts I saw said something about taking 24 hours. Seems a bit long.

Btw I can watch YouTube on the mini. No problems there.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Now I'm getting a v87 trying to watch a show from the roamio. Not sure what changed???


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You should definitely power cycle everything, the Mini, the Roamio, as well as your cable modem and router. And force connections to the TiVo server on both the Mini and the Roamio. It sometimes can take 24 hours for everything to sort itself out, so give it a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Will do tomorrow. Is there a reboot option in the settings of the roamio or mini or do you suggest just pulling the power cords on each?

Also, is there a preferred order? I assume unplug all of the and then plug in the modem, router roamio, and mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> Is there a reboot option in the settings of the roamio or mini or do you suggest just pulling the power cords on each?


Yes, there is a restart option, and I would suggest using it in most circumstances (Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset), but in this case I would suggest pulling the cord out, so you can start up each device in the sequence below one at a time.



2004raptor said:


> Also, is there a preferred order? I assume unplug all of the and then plug in the modem, router, roamio, and mini.


Yes, unplug everything and then plug them in one at a time in that order, letting each one fully boot up before going on to the next one.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just wanted to add something in case it matters.

I have a modem directly connected to a Linksys router and that router is wired to another router (netgear) which acts as an access point. The roamio is wired straight to the AP. The mini is wired straight to the Linksys. I'm still gonna reboot all devices. Just wanted to see if any of that matters.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, no good news. I unplugged modem, both routers, roamio, and mini. Plugged I modem and let it sync. Plugged in main router connected to modem and let it sync. Plugged in router/AP. Plugged in roamio and forced a connection. Plugged in mini and forced a connection. No change. 


The one difference is that when I go to the mini I can see the roamios recordings but most of them now have a red circle with a slash going through them next to the title. Wasn't like that before. 

Not getting a warm and fuzzy feeling for this mini.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I ran across this in the tivo support web site.

_1. Ensure that the source DVR has not lost power or been restarted. Once power is restored and/or a restart is complete, you will be able to continue viewing your video through MRS.

2. Powercycle your network, then force a connection to the TiVo service

3. Powercycle your TiVo DVR.

5. If the above steps did not resolve your issue, please see the detailed troubleshooting steps below for additional assistance.

4. If the provided steps and links did not resolve the issue, contact the cable provider who supplied you with your TiVo Mini and TiVo Premiere Q._

So, I'm a bit confused as this is not the order I power cycled earlier. Is this saying to unplug modem and router(s), then plug them back in, then force a connection with the Mini and then power cycle the Roamio?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Just wanted to add something in case it matters.
> 
> I have a modem directly connected to a Linksys router and that router is wired to another router (netgear) which acts as an access point. The roamio is wired straight to the AP. The mini is wired straight to the Linksys. I'm still gonna reboot all devices. Just wanted to see if any of that matters.


You say it acts as an AP. DOes that mean you put it in AP mode. Or is it still in router mode and you are using the WiFi from it?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I have it in AP mode. 

It still hasn't been 24 hours but that seems a little long for these two to get along. I plan on calling TiVo support shortly but I'd love any suggestions you all may have.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I would wait the 24 hours before calling, because that's the only thing the TiVo support folks will tell you. And it really is the case that for some reason a large number of hours is often needed before things will work - numerous people have complained here after, say, 12 hours only to have it work the next day. (My theory for the delay is that the Roamio needs to know about the Mini before it will work, and that info for the Roamio is pre-packaged and sent out to the TiVo servers only once or twice a day for the Roamio later to call.)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I know it's frustrating, but I concur with Crispy. It shouldn't take 24 hours, but sometimes it does. I think I've even read some people say it actually took more than 24 hours before everything worked properly for them. Both the Mini and the Roamio must be authorized by TiVo to work together, and until they both are, there are going to be problems.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I am actually on hold with them now. they seem to think it is because of the roamio is wired to my AP. not very happy.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> I am actually on hold with them now. they seem to think it is because of the roamio is wired to my AP. not very happy.


That is certainly a possibility. You might have to switch to MoCA if you can't connect them to the same router via ethernet.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

OK. So, after a while of troubleshooting I have made, at least some, progress.

I made a long cat 5 cable to go directly from the roamio to the router. Completely bypassed the AP. Now the mini works. live tv and recording played fine from the roamio to the mini. Thanks heavens I made 2 drops of cat6 in the living room over 10 years ago. Never needed it until today. :up:

Talking with tivo tech support earlier I asked if I could just take my secondary router out of AP mode and use it like a switch. he said it probably would not work. Tivos and minis typically will not work unless they are wired directly to the router. I find that a little ridiculous in 2014. But I don't feel like messing with my AP right now. 

So, Has anyone successfully used a combination Roamio and mini with a switch?


BTW 
New problem, and I might need to start a new thread, is that I don't have enough ports for all of my devices on the main router. I do have an old switch but I tried it and can't get my PC's working through it. So, I think it's dead.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> I made a long cat 5 cable to go directly from the roamio to the router. Completely bypassed the AP. Now the mini works. live tv and recording played fine from the roamio to the mini. Thanks heavens I made 2 drops of cat6 in the living room over 10 years ago. Never needed it until today. :up:
> 
> Talking with tivo tech support earlier I asked if I could just take my secondary router out of AP mode and use it like a switch. he said it probably would not work. Tivos and minis typically will not work unless they are wired directly to the router. I find that a little ridiculous in 2014. But I don't feel like messing with my AP right now.
> 
> So, Has anyone successfully used a combination Roamio and mini with a switch?.


Yes, and it works fine for me. My Minis have to go through from 1 to 4 switches to get to my Roamio.

However, there are switches, APa, and routers that cause problems (as you discovered) and TiVo does not want to be put in the position of having to debug a user's network, and keep track of all the faulty networking models out there. TiVos use networking features (like mDNS) that not many consumer devices use, and those are not always implemented correctly.

Google maintains a big list of routers that work and don't work for Chromecast; it would be nice if TiVo could do the same, but they don't have the user population and support capabilities of Google (TiVo tried when they first introduced both wired and wireless networking, and it caused them all kinds of problems and complaints.)


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

I had a Premiere XL4 with my Mini ---

"cutting the cord" so I needed a new TiVo to do OTA. I got a basic Roamio and a 3TB HD -- installed the Drive signed up for a LT sub... and now my Mini 'sees' both DVRs(TiVos) 
it seems to imply that the Mini will be able to play all shows from either TiVo is this true? I assumed it would only be able to stream from the one that is selected with the check. ???

It won't let me connect to my new Roamio - I'm hoping it will once the 24hours has passed.... ??


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi8 said:


> I had a Premiere XL4 with my Mini ---
> 
> "cutting the cord" so I needed a new TiVo to do OTA. I got a basic Roamio and a 3TB HD -- installed the Drive signed up for a LT sub... and now my Mini 'sees' both DVRs(TiVos)
> it seems to imply that the Mini will be able to play all shows from either TiVo is this true? I assumed it would only be able to stream from the one that is selected with the check. ???
> ...


The Mini can stream from any TiVo that has that capability. So basically any TiVo starting with the Premiere and later. The Mini just needs to be linked to a host TiVo. And the host needs to be a four or six tuner version. But once linked to a host you can stream content from the other Premieres, XL4s, and Roamios on your account and on your local network.

My three Minis are linked to my six tuner Roamio Pro. But I can also stream content to the Minis from my OTA Roamio BAsic and also from my OTA, two tuner, Premiere.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi8 said:


> It won't let me connect to my new Roamio - I'm hoping it will once the 24hours has passed.... ??


You can try forcing a couple service connections on the Roamio to hopefully speed that up.


----------

